# Homepage ist da, jedoch brauche ich weiter Webspace für Bilder. Möglich?



## UnderMonkey (30. März 2005)

Guten Tag.

Ich werde bei 1und1 "Home" bestellen. Enthalten sind 200Megabyte Webspace. Meine Site wird viele Bilder enthalten, nach paar Monaten jedoch genügen die 200 nicht mehr. Eine Möglichkeit wäre ja, bei einem anderen *kostenlosen* Anbieter Webspace zu bestellen, nur für die Bilder. Jedoch habe ich gehört, dass das die Anbieter nicht gerne sehen. Weiß jemand vielleicht Bescheid, wo man *kostenlos* Webspace benutzen kann, ohne dass es Probleme gibt?

Wäre dankbar für Antworten


----------



## generador (30. März 2005)

Wenn du jetzt schon weisst das dir der Webspace nicht reicht dann nehme doch gleich ein größeres Paket

Mein Webspace kostet im Monat mit 750 MB Space, 50 GB Traffic und 3 Domains 7,95€ und ich finde das das nicht zu teuer ist


----------



## UnderMonkey (3. April 2005)

Ein größeres Paket, außer dem größerem Webspace, bräuchte ich alles andere nicht - das Home Paket is schon recht. Ich hab mir 1und1 ausgesucht, da dort auch Homepageeditoren dabei sind, ich habe keinerlei Programmierkenntnisse - solche Editoren brauche ich einfach. Frage war ja, wo kann man Webspace benutzen ohne eine  komplette Website draufzuladen - hab noch kein Anbieter gesehen, bei dem man Webspace auch als Bilderarchiv benutzen kann. Drum ja, kennt jemand einen Anbieter der das duldet?

@generador
Bei welchem Anbieter bist du?


----------

